# Shop told us wrong?



## Dominions (Aug 21, 2016)

When we got out lovely kitten the shop told us we had a male, can anyone confirm?

Here is a photo:




  








Image




__
Dominions


__
Aug 21, 2016

















Many thanks


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
Sorry I'm no expert and can't tell from the photos. I'm a bit shocked you got a kitten from a shop, is that even allowed these days?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> I'm a bit shocked you got a kitten from a shop, is that even allowed these days?


Was just about to post the same thing.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Hi and welcome
> Sorry I'm no expert and can't tell from the photos. I'm a bit shocked you got a kitten from a shop, is that even allowed these days?


Me as well. Although, a few years ago I was walking around Rugby Town Centre and they had two black kittens in their Pet Shop  It's been closed down now thank god.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't really tell from the photo,I would guess at a boy but it is better if you stand the kitten up, lift the tail and take a pic, easier to tell doing it that way. x


----------



## Dominions (Aug 21, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Hi and welcome
> Sorry I'm no expert and can't tell from the photos. I'm a bit shocked you got a kitten from a shop, is that even allowed these days?


It was a shop attached to a farm, they were looking for new owners for the kittens on the farms behalf, very sociable kitten about 12 weeks old bought up in a house full of boys. So it's not a regular thing of selling kittens, more of a favour for the farm to find good owners.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Might not be in the UK.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dominions said:


> It was a shop attached to a farm, they were looking for new owners for the kittens on the farms behalf, very sociable kitten about 12 weeks old bought up in a house full of boys. So it's not a regular thing of selling kittens, more of a favour for the farm to find good owners.


Oh OK I see. Surely the kittens should have been vaccinated at that age - ie. seen the vet - so the vet would have known the sex?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Does it matter what sex it is? The vet will take a look when you go to get it neutered and spay or castrate as appropriate. Also as mentioned above, it is time to get it vaccinated and wormed, again the vet visits for vaccination will let you find out the sex.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Its notoriously difficult to sex kittens so I wouldn't rely on what the shop told you. As others have said you'll need to take kitty to the vet very soon for chipping, inoculations and neutering so they'll tell you for sure then. Don't put off neutering as if it is a girl they can get pregnant from about 4 months, though often an early pregnancy can kill them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

At a guess I'd say it's a girl, but I could be wrong! 

To be on the safe side I'd get kitty checked by a vet a.s.a.p. as you will be wanting to have her spayed soon if she is a girl. You don't want to risk such a baby getting pregnant (as she could be sexually mature at 16 weeks old). 

If kitty is a male then you will want him neutered too of course, but it is not quite as urgently needed. Still needs doing by about 5 months old though, to avoid him spraying indoors.


----------



## Dominions (Aug 21, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Does it matter what sex it is? The vet will take a look when you go to get it neutered and spay or castrate as appropriate. Also as mentioned above, it is time to get it vaccinated and wormed, again the vet visits for vaccination will let you find out the sex.


Yup will be taking him/her to the vet by the end of this week, just it would be nice to know sooner.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a girl to me, but as Sharon posted it's much easier to tell if you stand the kitten upright.

Sexing kittens isn't difficult, breeders would be in a bit of a pickle if it were, trying to place kittens of unknown sexes. It is generally easier in person, or with a photo at a better angle.


----------



## FlorayG (May 4, 2016)

Looks like a girl to me. Girls have *! *(upside down) and boys have *:*
I've had kittens before now where the breeder (accidental) didn't have a clue what sex they were - it's not that easy if you're not practiced. When I got my half Maine Coon all the kittens were identical and the lady didn't have a clue, I sexed them for her and she shaved an inch of hair off the tails of the boys so that she would still be able to tell next day...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

When I was fostering and Flo (now mine) had a litter, I managed to sex them. I'd say this was a girl...but am not an expert. Flo had three torties which I guessed were girls and this is what they looked like. But I understand some are more difficult to sex than others. Florence had one ginger boy who was so obviously a boy from the word go.
Are you going to have to change its name from Glen to Glenda if it's female? The more I look, the more I think female!


----------



## Dominions (Aug 21, 2016)

Calvine said:


> When I was fostering and Flo (now mine) had a litter, I managed to sex them. I'd say this was a girl...but am not an expert. Flo had three torties which I guessed were girls and this is what they looked like. But I understand some are more difficult to sex than others. Florence had one ginger boy who was so obviously a boy from the word go.
> Are you going to have to change its name from Glen to Glenda if it's female? The more I look, the more I think female!


We call him/her SOCKs due to having 4 white paws, so the name will fit boy or girl.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dominions said:


> We call him/her SOCKs due to having 4 white paws, so the name will fit boy or girl.


That's handy!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the first time I've looked on a big screen, think that might be a vulva above the urethra in which case you have a girl.


----------



## Dominions (Aug 21, 2016)

The vet confirmed this is a girl, just letting you guys know in case any one is looking at this for reference.


----------

